# Howdy! Rane checking in!



## rane (Dec 10, 2011)

Hello!  Another noob here  I'm a thirty year old writer, car nut, and full-time sailor originally from Stratford, CT. Having moved to Vermont to be with my lovely fiancee, I currently reside in the quiet town of Saint Albans. My days are spent working on a ferry boat traveling back and forth across Lake Champlain. The job can be a little rough in winter, but leaves me lots of time to write and read. In the past I've been published in non-fiction technical journals, and was interviewed by The Wall Street Journal for several fan fiction endeavors. I currently have two novels written, along with dozens of short stories, and am busy tracking down an agent. While I know fan fiction is not allowed, I can't wait to share the original work I've written, and to enjoy what others have to offer!


----------



## candid petunia (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Rane, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Rane.


----------



## KangTheMad (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, sailor.


----------



## River Girl (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome, Rane. I look forward to reading your work.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome Rane!  Glad you've joined us.


----------



## felix (Dec 10, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, can't wait to read some of your material. See you around.


----------



## Foxee (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice to meet you, Rane. Welcome!


----------



## Our_Pneuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Welcome aboard, Rane. Enjoy WF as it enjoys your shared pieces.


----------

